# kann nichts mehr emergen...

## rmalias@lycos.de

hallo!

wie der titel schon sagt: ich kann nichts mehr emergen - zumindest fast nichts: die meisten vorgänge brechen ab. die fehlermeldung ist immer "Call Stack" und dann kommt immer was anderes. meistens hat es mit einem Patch zu tun. 

Irgendwo habe ich gelesen, dass man bash downgraden soll - lässt sich nur leider aufgrund des Problems nicht downgraden!

ha jemand eine idee?

danke!

ps: mit sh geht es auch nicht... eine beliebte meldung ist: econf failed"

pps: ich kann auch gcc und glib nicht mehr emergen...

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hallo,

also ich möchte dir grade nur mal ein kleines Beispiel geben.

1. Stell dir alle möglichen Fehler vor die von einem System verursacht werden könne.

2. Jetzt nehm die Milliarden Fehler raus die nicht den von dir Beschriebenen Fehler verursachen könnten.

3. Spätestens jetzt merkst du das deine Fehlerbeschreibung (zumindest bei einer vielfältigen Vorstellungskraft) immernoch etliche Ursachen haben könnte.

Also ein bisschen genauer. Kannst du nicht den Fehler Kopieren? Oder Abschreiben und hier posten?

Oder suche einfach mal nach genauen stichwörtern z.b. zu dem Programm das du emergen wolltest. Weil so kommt man nicht wirklich weiter.

Mfg Chris

----------

## rmalias@lycos.de

genau da liegt das problem: ich kann nicht mehr emergen und es kommt immer ein anderer fehler: mal heißt es, dass "der unpack" vorgang abbrach, dann wieder, dass ein emake einen fehler verursacht hat... das einzige was so gut wie immer auftritt ist: emake failed" 

ich hatte vorher übrigens glib erneuert...

läßt sich jetzt aber nicht mehr rückgängig machen - naja... die installation war eh frisch 

vg

r

----------

## schachti

Tritt denn der Fehler beim gleichen ebuild auch immer an verschiedenen Stellen auf?

----------

## 69719

Ich würde mal ein memtest versuchen, bzw mal einen ausschritt von emerge log posten, schließlich kann meine werkstatt auch nichts mit anfangen wenn ich sage, dass mein auto nicht startet ohne, dass ich es mitbringe.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *rmalias@lycos.de wrote:*   

> genau da liegt das problem: ich kann nicht mehr emergen und es kommt immer ein anderer fehler: mal heißt es, dass "der unpack" vorgang abbrach, dann wieder, dass ein emake einen fehler verursacht hat... das einzige was so gut wie immer auftritt ist: emake failed" 
> 
> ich hatte vorher übrigens glib erneuert...
> 
> läßt sich jetzt aber nicht mehr rückgängig machen - naja... die installation war eh frisch 
> ...

 

Festplatte vielleicht voll?

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## 69719

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Festplatte vielleicht voll?
> 
> 

 

kenn ich :)

----------

## Max Steel

Gib uns einfach mal die letzten 20 Zeilen deines emerge Befehls aus, vor dem Call Stack dingens.

----------

## Genone

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Gib uns einfach mal die letzten 20 Zeilen deines emerge Befehls aus, vor dem Call Stack dingens.

 

Sagen wir lieber 40-50.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *rmalias@lycos.de wrote:*   

> hallo!
> 
> wie der titel schon sagt: ich kann nichts mehr emergen - zumindest fast nichts: die meisten vorgänge brechen ab. die fehlermeldung ist immer "Call Stack" und dann kommt immer was anderes. meistens hat es mit einem Patch zu tun. 
> 
> Irgendwo habe ich gelesen, dass man bash downgraden soll - lässt sich nur leider aufgrund des Problems nicht downgraden!
> ...

 

Das es mit sh nicht geht, ist klar, das ist nichts anderes als ein Link auf bash. Und ansonsten, wenn es an der bash liegen sollte, dann kannst du es damit testen, dass du dir die bash von der InstallationsCD auf deine Partition kopierst.

----------

